# sixsixone d3o und POC VPD Protektoren



## Enduro_Alex (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach tourentauglichen Protektoren die auch was wegstecken können.
Bin dabei auf die d3o-Linie von 661 gestoßen und auf die VPD-Produkte von POC gestoßen.
Ein Schnäppchen sind sie wahrlich nicht - aber ich finde beim Schutz sollte man nicht unbedingt sparen...
Hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit den Dingern? Zu POC ist leider sehr wenig zu finden, kommen ursprünglich aus dem Skibereich.
Wie sieht es aus mit dem Schutz? Können die wirklich was ab oder sind die eher mit dem Veggies zu vergleichen?

Grüße,

Alex


----------



## oBATMANo (25. Mai 2009)

Hab eine POC Protectorenjacke und Ellenbogenschützer.
Die "weichen" Ellenbogenschützer sind sehr bequem beim DH fahren, aber für Touren wären sie mir zu warm.
Man könnte sie halt gut in den Rucksack stopfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enduro_Alex (25. Mai 2009)

@Batman: Warm wäre nicht so tragisch (glaub ich), schwitze sowieso immer wie hölle. aber schützen sie den ausreichend? mir geht es vorallem um die knie und shin geschichten. Habe für den ellenbogen eine tsg-kombi rumliegen, ziehe die aber auch nur an, wenn es bergab knackig wird.
wollte fürs knie halt was, was man ohne schmerzen und zu große einschränkungen die ganze zeit tragen kann.

Grüße,

Alex


----------



## MSi (25. Mai 2009)

Für Knie/Schienbeine habe ich die Rally FR von Race Face. Zum Hochfahren kommen sie normalerweise in den Rucksack, aber bei kürzeren Zwischenanstiegen (<200 hm) öffne ich nur die Bänder über dem Knie, dann kann man relativ gut hochfahren. Zum Schwitzen: Klar schwitzt man mehr als ohne, aber da die Teile hinten offen sind kann man es noch aushalten. Bin damit gestern bei 35°C gefahren und habs überlebt


----------



## oBATMANo (25. Mai 2009)

Wie gesagt, ich fahr damit DH. Also mir reicht der Schutz.
War am WE mit Leute fahren, die vom POC Vertrieb gesponsert wurden.
Fuhren an den Beinen die Hartschalen Protektoren von POC weil diese wohl angenehmer waren. Die weichen sollen recht eng geschnitten sein.

Am besten ausprobieren.
Beide bestellen und die anderen auf eigene Kosten wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## dubbel (25. Mai 2009)

Enduro_Alex schrieb:


> Ein Schnäppchen sind sie wahrlich nicht - aber ich finde beim Schutz sollte man nicht unbedingt sparen...
> Hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit den Dingern?


imho lohnt sich die ausgabe nicht - entweder harte protektoren, die schützen richtig; oder schaum, aber da tut's auch was ohne weltraumschickschnack. 




Enduro_Alex schrieb:


> geht es vorallem um die knie und shin geschichten.


dann fällt 661 eh raus: das ding geht ja nur übers knie.


----------



## oBATMANo (25. Mai 2009)

Also die Schutzfunktion ist schon sehr gut.
Hab am WE mal beschleunigt nen Baum gestriffen und habs überlebt.

Bin auch am überlegen mir noch die weichen Knieschoner von POC zu kaufen, da mir meine 661 dieses WE einfach viel zu warm waren und mich wahnsinnig gemacht haben.
Werd sie aber auf jeden Fall erst mal anprobieren.

Muß auch noch dazu sagen, dass man sich als Fahranfänger die Anschaffung überlegen sollte. Die weichen Teile sehen nach ein paar Abflügen sicherlich zerfranst aus.

Die POC Schoner sind deutlich billiger als 661 d2o
Die weichen POC vpd kosten genauso viel wie die Hartschalen Schoner.


----------



## dubbel (25. Mai 2009)

sorry - gemeint war: 
die schutzfunktion des d3o-schaums ist auch nicht besser als normaler schaum, und sicher nicht besser als plastik.

wenn ich die wahl hätte zwischen 661 / d3o und POC, würde ich POC nehmen.


----------



## Enduro_Alex (25. Mai 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> imho lohnt sich die ausgabe nicht - entweder harte protektoren, die schützen richtig; oder schaum, aber da tut's auch was ohne weltraumschickschnack.
> 
> 
> 
> dann fällt 661 eh raus: das ding geht ja nur übers knie.



Wollte zwecks größer bewegungsfreiheit evtl. knie und schienbein seperat kaufen und downhill dann die schienbeinschoner noch dranklemmen...oder macht das keinen sinn?

Die POC sind schon um einiges billiger, vorallem wenn man knie und shin getrennt kauft. Die weichen werden mir dann wohl nicht passen da ich ein sehr fleischiges Bein haben 

also bleibt nur die POC-Kombi, die ist hinter offen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden oder was anderes seperates. will halt auch nicht immer gleiche mit der vollen kampfmontur losziehen, hätte nämlich mal die race face fr kombi an und fand die schon sehr beklemmend, muss allerdings fairer Weise sagen dass ich damit nicht geradelt bin sondern sie nur mal anprobiert hab im laden.

grüße,
alex

p.s.: wo kriegt man die POC-knie-shin-kombi am günstigsten? Oder kennt jemand sogar vielleicht nen laden in Berlin wo man sich die Teile anschauen kann?


----------



## oBATMANo (25. Mai 2009)

POC sachen bekommst bei www.chainreactioncycles.com oder www.wiggles.co.uk
Hibike hat sie glaub auch

Also bei den Harschalenteilen für den Unterschenkel sind Knie und Scheinbeinschoner ein Stück. Dann kannst noch zusätzlich hinten ein Pad einklemmen um die Waden zu schützen. Dieses Pad brachst aber nich wirklich. Höchstens im Winter für warme Waden.

Die weichen Schoner bedecken Knie und das halbe Schienbein.


----------



## Enduro_Alex (25. Mai 2009)

bei beiden anbietern ist leider die Größe L nicht verfügbar...naja, hab mal wiggle ne mail geschickt wann sie wieder im lager sind, ansonsten werde ich sie bei fitnessexpress.de bestellen, allerdings für 11 mehr...

grüße,

alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cooper1406 (25. Mai 2009)

wenn ich auf www.wiggles.co.uk klicke kommt bei mir das hier...


----------



## oBATMANo (25. Mai 2009)

sollte www.wiggle.co.uk heißen
also ohne s


----------



## Cooper1406 (25. Mai 2009)

ah, ok danke, wollte nur mal schaun, weil ich eine/n Rückenprotektor/Protektorenweste suche. 
Jemand schonmal Erfahrung mithttp://www.addthis.com/bookmark.php POC Spine Ergo Flow Back Protector
oder POC Spine VPD Protection Vest gemacht?
Also im Sinne sind die angenehm beim Fahren, oder stören die sehr.
Wie ist die Qualität/Haltbarkeit von denen und vorallem wie gut schützen die?


----------



## thomas.h (25. Mai 2009)

Ich benutze diesen Thread, um die Grundsatzfrage zu stellen: 

Nutzen spezielle MountainbikeschÃ¼tzer denn Ã¼berhaupt was?!

1) Ich habe in einem Laden ein paar Schoner durchprobiert und bin von der angeblichen "Schutzwirkung" erschrocken. Der O'Neal/... Knie/SchienbeinschÃ¼tzer hatte hinter dem dÃ¼nnen Plastik eine minimale Fliesschicht, sonst nichts, fixiert wurde das mit 2 KlettbÃ¤ndern. Als ich mich testmÃ¤Ãig auf den Teppich fallen lies, gab es am Teppich einen weiÃen Strich und das Material vom Schoner hatte eine Abnutzspur!! Von einem Teppich!!! Der SchÃ¼tzer kann mir hÃ¶chstens ein paar Brennnesseln oder einen dÃ¼nnen Zweig wegdrÃ¼cken und so wahrscheinlich lediglich eine leichte Streifspur verhindern. StÃ¼rze ich, verrutscht er aufgrund er schlechten Fixierung, was aber egal ist, da er sowieso nicht schÃ¼tzt.
Der 2. SchÃ¼tzer war der Dirt von O'Neal, richtig klobig und dick. Erinnerte mich vom Tragekomfort an meine TSG HalfpipeschÃ¼tzer. Bewegen konnte ich mich nicht so wirklich, da der gut gemeinte Seitenschutzschaum das Knie in der Flexion hindert. Es lief dann darauf hinaus, dass diese Polster beim Abbiegen des Knies jeweils in der Mitte durchknickten. Ist natÃ¼rlich Energie, die ich dafÃ¼r aufwenden muss und 2.: Was schÃ¼tzt mich bitte ein Polster, der schon beim Pedalieren knickt? Ich lies mich auch mit diesem SchÃ¼tzer auf die Knie fallen und merkte von der Schutzwirkung sehr wenig. Konnte ich wirklich nicht kaufen, so sehr mir das Konzept und die Optik gefallen hat. Ich zahle keine 50â¬, um einen schlechteren Schutz als mit meinen alten Fitnessskateschonern zu haben.
(Der Labortest meint zu diesem SchÃ¼tzer: 





> Als Schutz gegen AbschÃ¼rfungen bei StÃ¼rzen oder gegen leichte SchlÃ¤ge vom Bike ist der Dirt Knee Guard erste Wahl: leicht, gut gepolstert und easy fixiert leistet er einen top Job. Im Labor glatt durchgefallen.


 )
2) Ich habe gerade hier im Forum folgenden Link gefunden: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/equipment/elf-protektoren-im-test.40993.2.htm?skip=&skip=1 , der meinen Eindruck bestÃ¤tigt und mich glatt vom Hocker gehaut hat: 


> Geradezu enttÃ¤uschend lesen sich dagegen die Laborwerte sÃ¤mtlicher Gelenkprotektoren: Mit Kraftspitzen zwischen rund 9000 und etwa 41 000 Newton bestand kein einziges Modell die TÃV-PrÃ¼fung nach der EN14120. Sollten Biker also doch auf diese zusÃ¤tzliche SchutzmaÃnahme verzichten? Keineswegs, denn: âGar nichts zu haben ist immer schlechter, als irgendetwas zu habenâ, betont Christiane Reckter. Auch wenn die sieben PrÃ¼flinge also den genormten Schlag nicht so dÃ¤mpfen, wie sie sollten, verhindern sie im Zweifel doch Schlimmeres. Vor allem SchÃ¼rfwunden sowie Verletzungen durch aufgewirbelte Steine oder in den Trail ragende Ãste sind dank Protektor passÃ©.


Keiner von den ganzen getesteten GelenkschÃ¼tzern konnte auch nur annÃ¤hernd die Belastungen abfangen!!! Das heiÃt, keiner dieser SchÃ¼tzer schÃ¼tzt! Keiner! Ich kaufe mir im Prinzip um 50 bis 100â¬ einen Schutz gegen kleine AbschÃ¼rfungen, den ich auch mit einer Jeans erzielen kÃ¶nnte. Mit jedem InlineschÃ¼tzer aus dem Discounter und einer langen Hose fahre ich die teuersten Freerideprotektoren in Grund und Asche? Das kanns ja wohl wirklich nicht sein...

Ich reihe hier (verteidigend gesagt zumindest einige) EinzelfÃ¤lle aneinander und wettere gegen die gesamte Industrie. Das ist natÃ¼rlich unfair und falsch. Aber so betrachtet sind diese SchÃ¼tzer saugefÃ¤hrlich, da sie einem Sicherheit vorgaukeln, aber im Prinzip nur ein billiges, weiches StÃ¼ck Plastik zwischen mich und meinem Stein legen.

Wie seht ihr das? Gibt es gute SchÃ¼tzer? Oder benutzt ihr die SchÃ¼tzer wohlwissend "naja, besser als nichts"? Was sagt ihr dazu?

GrÃ¼Ãe, Thomas


----------



## quasimoTo (25. Mai 2009)

Die Schoner von der Firma POC habe ich jetzt auch schon seit einiger Zeit im Sinn und überlege mir die Anschaffung der Schaumstoffprotektoren.  
Es gibt von der mtb-rider (glaube ich) ein Video vom POC Messestand, dort stellen sie auch die Schoner mit dem VPD Schaumstoff vor, die ich persönlich auch den D3o Protektoren von Sixsixone vorziehen würde. 

Ich glaube das D30 ist wohl eine Erfindung die schon einige Jahre alt ist, oder besser gesagt, das Prinzip hat irgendein Chemiker schon in den 70er Jahren erfunden (glaube ich ) und bei dem VPD ist das Wohl eine art "Neuerfindung" oder anderes Prinzip mit dem sie manche geforderten Standarts erfüllen oder auch mit der Schutzwikung noch drüber liegen.

Ich würde die Poc Vpd sehr gerne mal testen was die so aushalten, allerdings biten die Schaumstoffdinger wohl niemals Schutz gegen Penetrierung.


----------



## dubbel (26. Mai 2009)

zu den o'neal-dingern kann ich nichts sagen, aber einen fehler machst du: 


thomas.h schrieb:


> Keiner von den ganzen getesteten Gelenkschützern konnte auch nur annähernd die Belastungen abfangen!!! Das heißt, keiner dieser Schützer schützt! Keiner!


selbstverständlich schützen die dinger. allerdings nicht gemäß der motorrad-norm. 
die gegenfrage wäre: wieviel N sind denn kritisch? 
das wird dir keiner beantworten... 



thomas.h schrieb:


> Aber so betrachtet sind diese Schützer saugefährlich, da sie einem Sicherheit vorgaukeln, aber im Prinzip nur ein billiges, weiches Stück Plastik zwischen mich und meinem Stein legen.


frag einfach mal ein paar leute, die es mit oder ohne die dinger gelegt hat: 
selbstverständlich schützen dich die dinger. 
ob der tüv oder eine zeitschrift das so quantifizieren kann oder will, interessiert mich dabei nicht. 
aber die erfahrung zeigt einfach, dass plastik plus schaum einen sehr guten schutz bieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enduro_Alex (26. Mai 2009)

Meine Meinung, im Zweifel besser mit als ohne!
Das auch mit Protektoren was passieren kann, sogar mit FF-Helmen, sollte jedem klar sein.
Wenn man sich einen Berg auf einem Zweirad runterstürzt ist das niemals ungefährlich, aber man kann zumindest die Verletzungsgefahr reduzieren...

Grüße,

alex


----------



## dubbel (26. Mai 2009)

Enduro_Alex schrieb:


> Meine Meinung, im Zweifel besser mit als ohne!


das hab ich nicht geschrieben, und auch nicht gemeint: ein zweifel besteht da für mich nämlich nicht. 

im gegenteil: 
wenn die mit 50 J testen und 2,5 kN messen, heisst das ja, dass die protektoren die hälfte der energie (die imho eh zu hoch angesetzt ist) schlucken.


----------



## Enduro_Alex (26. Mai 2009)

@dubbel: ok

Meine Meinung, besser mit als ohne!
;-)


----------



## thomas.h (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
danke für die Antworten!
Dass besser mit als ohne ist, ist im Falle des Sturzes schon klar. Lieber ein paar Schrammen weniger als ein paar Schrammen mehr, schon klar. Wenn ich gegen einen Fichtenast fahre, hab ich natürlich auch lieber den einen Kratzer weniger.
Der Punkt ist aber: Viel mehr als den Schutz vorm Kratzer darf man sich nicht erwarten! Das sagt der Test, das sagt aber auch mein persönlicher Eindruck (gerade dieser Knie-Schienbein-Kombi war eine absolute Frechheit). 
Dass ein Schützer oder ein Helm nie absolute Sicherheit bieten können, ist logisch. Wieviel Nm gedämpft werden, ist natürlich interessant, sagt mir aber auch wenig aus. Die Relation ist allerdings angegeben: Wenn ich mit dem Rückenprotektor auf einen Stein falle, kann ich damit rechnen, dass er das Potential hat, einen Wirbelbruch zu verhindern. Dass es trotzdem passieren kann, ist klar. Hingegen zeigt der Test (und bestätigt meine Erfahrung): ich muss bei einem Gelenksschützer davon ausgehen, dass er meinen Sturz auf einen Stein sehr wenig beeinflussen wird. Meine Schramme von einem Ast wird er verhindern können, der O'Neal Dirt wird sogar kleinere blaue Flecken verhindern, die ich mir bei Stößen am fahrenden Rad holen kann (!), aber mehr nicht! Das finde ich bedenklich.

Und besser als ohne? Fahre ich ohne Schützer defensiver als vollgepanzert mit Schützern, die mich zwar vollgepanzert fühlen lassen, aber nur kleinere Kratzer verhindern können? Solang ich mir das nicht völlig bewusst bin, fahre ich vollgepanzert sicherlich aggressiver - und bin damit gefährdeter.

Gibt es Alternativen zu der mäßigen Schutzfunktion? Vielleicht aus anderen Sportarten?

Grüße


----------



## dubbel (26. Mai 2009)

wie gesagt: zu deinem O'neal-problem kann ich nichts sagen, und ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass ich mit meinen protektoren volle kanne gegen einen baum rauschen kann, ohne dass mir nachher was wehtut. 
aber: 


thomas.h schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist aber: Viel mehr als den Schutz vorm Kratzer darf man sich nicht erwarten! Das sagt der Test, das sagt aber auch mein persönlicher Eindruck.


wie kommst du darauf, wenn du doch selbst schreibst: "Wieviel Nm gedämpft werden, ist natürlich interessant, sagt mir aber auch wenig aus."
genau das ist doch der springende punkt. 




thomas.h schrieb:


> Gibt es Alternativen zu der mäßigen Schutzfunktion? Vielleicht aus anderen Sportarten?


motocross: mehr schutz, aber gleichzeitig sperriger. 
(ich glaube nicht, dass es protektoren gibt, die das verhältnis zwischen schutzfunktion und tragekomfort umkehren können.)


----------



## oBATMANo (26. Mai 2009)

Der TÜV prüft doch vollkommen entfernt von jeglicher Praxis.
Als ambitionierter DHfahrer find ich manche Schoner sogar überdimensioniert.
Für mich zählt, dass der Knochen heil bleibt. Abschürfungen und Prellungen gehören dazu. Von Schonern zu erwarten, dass ein heftiger Sturz ohne Blessuren bleibt, ist Quatsch.

Das muss aber jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Schoner wie Race Face Rally oder 661 race knee&shin schützen extrem gut, aber sind auch sau warm. Troy Lee Brian Lopes sind hingegen dünner und angenehmer und der Aufschlag wird dafür mehr schmerzen, aber schützen dennoch ausreichend.

Als Anfänger, wenn man ständig hinfällt, sind massive Schoner wie Race Face super, aber ich versteh auch Racer welche nur Kneepads tragen.

Selber stürz ich nur noch sehr selten. Etwa 1-3 mal im Jahr und das obwohl ich während der Bikeparksaison eigentlich jedes WE auf dem DHradl sitz und im Sommer für nen Monat in Frankreich beinah täglich. Da will ich keine Schoner welche mich vor jedem Kratzer schützen und dafür sau warm sind, sondern der Knochen muss heil bleiben und mehr nicht.

Natürlich muss man sich auch überlegen wo man hauptsächlich fährt.
Auf Strecken wie Bad Wildbad und Ochsenkopf würd ich dann doch lieber auf nen Plastikschützer vertrauen und auf österreichischen Strecken, wo man es hauptsächlich mit Wurzeln zu tun hat, reicht für mich auch nen vpd Schützer.

Problem bei der Sache ist halt, dass man als guter Fahrer zwar fast nicht mehr stürzt, aber wenn man stürzt, es teils ordentlich kracht.


----------



## dubbel (26. Mai 2009)

ist genau wie die helmdiskussion: 
ich sag ja auch nicht, dass ein helm sinnlos ist, nur weil er bei nem frontalcrash mit nem auto nicht die komplette energie vernichtet.


----------



## oBATMANo (26. Mai 2009)

> Und besser als ohne? Fahre ich ohne Schützer defensiver als vollgepanzert mit Schützern, die mich zwar vollgepanzert fühlen lassen, aber nur kleinere Kratzer verhindern können? Solang ich mir das nicht völlig bewusst bin, fahre ich vollgepanzert sicherlich aggressiver - und bin damit gefährdeter.



Vielleicht auf den ersten 5 m, aber dann blendet man das doch vollkommen aus. Problem ist auch, dass man meist beim "defensiven" fahren eher stürzt, als wenn man ordentlich drüber fährt, da der Reifen durchs vermehrte bremsen deutlich weniger Druck hat. Oft braucht man auch eine gewisse Grundgeschwindigkeit damit der Reifen ordentlich Druck aufbauen kann. So entstehen zumindest die meisten Anfängerfehler in Bikeparks. 

Aus Erfahrung kann ich auch sagen, dass Schoner schützen. Auch wenn man mit ordentlich Schwung in ein Steinfeld fliegt. Hatte auch schon eine gebrochene Knie- und/oder Schienbeinschale bei Schützern und der Knochen blieb heil.

Auf Touren sollte man das Risiko eh immer abwägen, wenn man abseits der "Zivilisation" ist, da auch Protektoren nicht vor einem verdrehtem Knie oder ähnlichem Schützen.



> motocross: mehr schutz, aber gleichzeitig sperriger.



Diese Oberkörperhartschalenpanzer beim Motocross sollen hauptsächlich vor Steinschlägen vom Vordermann schützen.
Mittlerweile werden da aber auch Protektorenjacken wie zum Beispiel von Dainese gefahren.
Einzig die Stiefel gibts nur beim MX. Gabs aber auch schon mal in DH Version von Sidi und ist zu recht sehr schnell wieder vom Markt verschwunden.


----------



## MSi (26. Mai 2009)

Da stimme ich Dubbel voll zu, die Behauptung Protektoren würden nicht mehr Schutz bieten als eine lange Hose ist blanker Unsinn. Das habe ich vor ein paar Wochen selbst getestet - zwar nicht im Labor, dafür im echten Einsatz. Ich bin mit ca. 30 km/h an nem Baum hängen geblieben, hab mich überschlaben und bin mit dem rechten Knie auf einem Stein gelandet. Resultat: Fuss ordentlich verdreht + heftiger Bluterguss, aber an Knie und Schienbein nicht den kleinsten Kratzer.

Wer jetzt behauptet, mit ner Jeans wäre mir auch nicht mehr passiert, soll mir das erst mal vormachen, dann glaub ich ihm auch.

Zur POC Spline Weste: Ich habe das Teil seit ein paar Wochen bei mir im Schrank, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen damit auch wirklich zu fahren. Ein paar Tests habe ich trotzdem angestellt:
- Tragekomfort: Sehr bequem, den Rückenprotektor spürt man fast gar nicht.
- Schutz: Habe mich mit dem Teil auf den Boden und an die Kante eines Türstocks geworfen. Man spürt fast kenen unterschied, in beiden Fällen ein leichter, relativ gleichmäßiger Druck auf den Rücken.
- Penetrierung: Schwer abzuschätzen, ich will das Ding ja nicht kaputt machen, aber mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass der Protektor überraschend viel aushält.

Ansonsten: Die Westen fallen sehr groß aus. Ich bin 1.82 m und habe Größe S!


----------



## quasimoTo (26. Mai 2009)

Hey dank dir für deinen kleinen Testbericht gegen die Türkante, sowas wollte ich lesen  Hört sich sehr gut an mit den POC Sachen.

Hier der Link zu dem POC Eurobike video:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/1793715"]MTB-Freeride TV - Folge 17 - Eurobike 2008 Special - POC Helmets & Amor on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (26. Mai 2009)

Der vpd Schaum ist extrem zäh. Läßt sich am Rücken ganz langsam mit dem Daumen eindrücken. Schlägt man mit der Faust darauf, ist es als würde man gegen eine Wand schlagen. Schaum ist locker 5 cm dick. Im Wirbelsäulen bereich nochmals durch eine "plastikartige" Schale verstärkt.

Bei den Ellenbogenschonern und Knieschonern ist der Schaum wie eine geformte Plastikschale. Deutlich steifer und härter als am Rücken aber auch dünner. Nicht zu vergleichen mit Evazote oder Neopren.
Schlägt man die Schoner fest gegen eine feste Kante, klingt es ähnlich wie bei Plastikschonern.


----------



## MT3ike (29. Mai 2009)

Mal kurz ne Frage an die, die den POC Knie/schienbein hartschalen protektor haben: kann man dort den Wadenschutz herausnehmen?

Ich suche nähmlich einen Kombie, welche hinten offen ist.
In der näheren auswahl stehen zZ:

Raceface rally FR
661 Race Knee & Shin Guard
und wie gesagt der von POC

der POC ist gegeüber den anderen ca 30 teurer, gefällt mir aber optisch viel besser. 

Zu welchem würdet ihr eher raten?


----------



## Enduro_Alex (29. Mai 2009)

@MT3ike: Man kann den Schutz m.E. rausnehmen - steht auch hier im Thread eigentlich schon - habe die Dinger allerdings noch nicht zuhause - sind aber bestellt...

Grüße,

alex


----------



## quasimoTo (29. Mai 2009)

Ja, den Wadenschutz kannst du bei den POC herausnehmen.


----------



## MT3ike (29. Mai 2009)

Danke für die schnellen antwortn....

Verdampt...wider ein Kaufgrund mehr für die POC...wenn sie doch nicht so teuer wären


----------



## Enduro_Alex (29. Mai 2009)

@MT3ike: Ich berichte dir sobald sie da sind ob sich die investition lohnt ;-)

Wenn dir Größe S passt kriegst du sie bei wiggle.co.uk nicht so viel teurer als die RaceFace. (wieder ein Kaufgrund ;-))

Grüße,

Alex


----------



## dubbel (29. Mai 2009)

das leben ist zu kurz um sich gedanken um etwas zu machen, was man hinterher doch kauft.


----------



## MT3ike (29. Mai 2009)

> das leben ist zu kurz um sich gedanken um etwas zu machen, was man hinterher doch kauft.


Dass man aufgrund fehlender/günstigere Schienbein-protektoren sein leben verkürzen kann habe ich aber noch nie gehört 

Sicher, wenns mal passiert kann es ruhig sein, dass man das mit ein paar besseren protektorn hätte verhindern können und dann kommt es auf ein paar euro auch nicht mehr an


----------



## dubbel (29. Mai 2009)

wo steht was von verkürzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MT3ike (29. Mai 2009)

Ich habs nur so interpretiert....


----------



## Tom Servo (1. Juni 2009)

Ich hab 661 Race Schoner für alle vier Gliedmassen und die Dinger haben bisher so ziemlich einiges ausgehalten. Von daher mein ich bringen spezielle MTB-Schoner doch so einiges.

Am Ende sind die Dinger aber nur bedingt brauchbar. Hab mir eben noch ein paar 661 Evo Schoner bestellt, da die Race-Dingers bei Spasstouren (Freeride oder so) ziemlich nerven. Von daher, wenn ich nicht Trails wie so'n Gestörter runterballer, denk ich kann man auf Hartschalen-Protektoren verzichten.


----------



## kio2608 (13. Juni 2009)

MSi schrieb:


> Da stimme ich Dubbel voll zu, die Behauptung Protektoren würden nicht mehr Schutz bieten als eine lange Hose ist blanker Unsinn. Das habe ich vor ein paar Wochen selbst getestet - zwar nicht im Labor, dafür im echten Einsatz. Ich bin mit ca. 30 km/h an nem Baum hängen geblieben, hab mich überschlaben und bin mit dem rechten Knie auf einem Stein gelandet. Resultat: Fuss ordentlich verdreht + heftiger Bluterguss, aber an Knie und Schienbein nicht den kleinsten Kratzer.
> 
> Wer jetzt behauptet, mit ner Jeans wäre mir auch nicht mehr passiert, soll mir das erst mal vormachen, dann glaub ich ihm auch.
> 
> ...



meinst das ich da mit rund 188 auch noch rein passe? in m gibts die ja leider nicht mehr


----------



## kio2608 (13. Juni 2009)

so, hab mir die jacke eben in M gekauft. wollte eigetlich nur beim local dealer vorbei um zu schauen wie die ausfÃ¤llt und verarbeitet ist und mir das ding eigentlich erst nÃ¤chsten monat kaufen...naja...rÃ¤umungverkauf wegen umzug. mal eben 30% auf die jacke bekommen. da konnt ich einfach nicht widerstehen, denn fÃ¼r 126â¬ ist des schon nen geiles eisen!!

zum schutz: hab mich auch mal gegen die tÃ¼rkante, den boden, die zarge, gelÃ¤nder etc fallen lassen. man merkt fast nichts...

gruÃ


----------



## RCO (16. Juni 2009)

Hab mir heute die JointKnee in L gegönnt...
Sind extrem sec geschnitten.
Vor allem bei meinen Roberto Carlos Pfosten 
Hab die Dinger jetzt seit 2std. am Bein und sie werden immer bequemer.
Der Schutz ist bei einem Frontalaufschlag sicherlich ausreichend, da das Material wirklich gut verhärtet. Seitlich ist da nicht so viel zu erwarten wie beim 661 KS.
Wobei auch dieser bei seitlichen Kräften eher schwach zu bewerten ist.
Die POC gehen dafür super unter die Kleidung und sind eingetragen voll bequem.

Bei den Grössen wird sich wohl in Zukunft einiges tun, da viele Tester und Händler die verfügbaren Grössen bemängelt haben. Mal sehen was POC 2010 bringt.
Das grösste Problem stellen anscheinend die Helme dar, aber mM nach bedürfen auch die Beinschoner einer breiteren Palette.


----------



## kio2608 (16. Juni 2009)

mal noch ne andere Frage, was trägt ihr zB unter der Spine vest? oder einfach gar nichts? gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSi (16. Juni 2009)

kio2608 schrieb:


> mal noch ne andere Frage, was trägt ihr zB unter der Spine vest? oder einfach gar nichts? gruß


Wenns nicht zu heiß ist ein relativ eng sitzendes TShirt. Wenns richtig heiß ist, nichts drunter.


----------



## kio2608 (16. Juni 2009)

alles klar. 

wie wäscht du denn deine? hab in der Weste keine Infos gefunden, wir aber mal auf Handwäsche tippen, jedoh ohne den Protektor selst, oder?


----------



## MSi (16. Juni 2009)

so oft hatte ich das Teil noch nicht an, bisher hab ichs höchstens nach dem fahren unter der Dusche ausgepült und danach zum trocknen aufgehängt. Protektor hab ich vorher raus, weiß aber nicht ob das sein muss. In die Waschmaschine würde ich die Jacke nicht stecken, schon allein weil die Protektoren wahrscheinlich riesen Krach machen. 

Pflegeanweisung ist in meiner Jacke auch keine, aber bei mir war eine kleine "Bedienungsanleitung" dabei, ich kann da heut abend mal reinschauen ob was zum Thema waschen drin steht.


----------



## RCO (3. Juli 2009)

Ich hab meine mittlerweile gegen die SixSixOne-KS getauscht.
Hat ich schon und bleibe dabei.
Bei den ersten POC ging die Naht auf, der Ersatz war falsch verpackt und so bekam ich welche in Grösse S.

Im September/Oktober sollen die neuen erscheinen... auch in XL.
In der Kniekehle sollen diese dann ein Mesh Einsatz haben.

Ma schauen...


----------



## RCO (16. August 2009)

Habe die Tage den Vertreter von POC getroffen...
Es wird nun S,M,L bei den Schonern angeboten. Mal sehen was es bringt.
Desweiteren wird es einen neuen einteiligen VPD Protektor für Knie/Schienbein geben. Der sah ganz gut aus!
Den FLOW Helm gibt es ab 2010 in Kawagrün/matt 
Sehr schön anzusehen!


----------



## McCaggny (15. November 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> ist genau wie die helmdiskussion:
> ich sag ja auch nicht, dass ein helm sinnlos ist, nur weil er bei nem frontalcrash mit nem auto nicht die komplette energie vernichtet.


 richtig


----------



## foreigner (11. Dezember 2009)

kann jemand was zur Größe der Schienenbein/Knie-Hartschalenprotektoren von POC sagen. Schnelle Antwort wäre schön. Bin 1,80 und wüsste gerne was ich brauche.


----------



## Mircwidu (11. Dezember 2009)

naja die Frage ist wie Dick sind deine Beine. Mir passt bei 180 S/M, der weichen Protektoren, aber auch nur weil ich dünne Waden habe.
Wenn du aus München kommst wüsste ich noch ne Shop wo du sie anprobieren kannst (letztens hatten sie noch welche).

Gruß
Robert


----------



## foreigner (11. Dezember 2009)

Leider bin ich nicht in München. Aber ich habe eher dünne Beine, selbst bei viel Training.


----------



## foreigner (11. Dezember 2009)

Also meine bisherigen Dainese in m sind von der Länge gut, vom Durchmesser fast zu groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mircwidu (11. Dezember 2009)

naja also ich habe auch eher schmale beine und bin mit den S/M mehr als zufrieden.
Willst du die Online Bestellen?
Dann hast doch sowieso 14 Tage rückgaberecht.
Also wenn du schmale Beine hast würde ich die kleinen nehmen. Mein mich zu erinnern das ich die in der größe auch probiert habe und da haben sie gepasst. Aber musst sie echt selber probieren. Hilft alles nix.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## el pisote (25. Dezember 2009)

Nochmal eine Frage an die Leute die die weichen POC Schoner haben. Habe die benannten Schoner zu Weihnachten bekommen, laut Händler in Größe L. In den Schonern steht allerdings keine Größenbezeichnung.
Ich bekomme den Schoner am linken Bein nur unter größter Kraftanstrengung übers Knie und kann dann den Klettveschluß oben nur am äußesren Ende mit großer Dehnung schließen. Am rechten Bein hatte ich Angst den Schoner zu zerstören.
Meine Frage ist, ob die Schoner wirklich so verdammt eng geschnitten sind, oder hat der Händler vielleicht die falsche Größe gegeben?
Habe übrigens relativ kräftige Oberschenkel (10cm überm Knie ca. 50cm Umfang), aber meines Erachtens keine Dicken Waden, weswegen ich mich wunderte, dass die Schoner schon so schwierig übers Knie zu ziehen sind. Besteht noch Hoffnung die passende Größe zu finden oder muß ich die Schoner erstmal etwas "weiten" oder mich nach anderen Umsehen?


----------

